
Getting Away from the Daily Digital Noise: A List of Time-tested Classics - pbnaidu
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/getting-away-from-the-daily-digital-noise-a-list-of-time-tested-classics.html
======
eru
Plato is outright evil. And Aristotle is not much better.

They helped kill the first scientific revolution that took place around 300 BC
in Greece. Read Archimedes and folks instead.

